# gauges



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, this may be a stupid question but how do I know if my 69 GTO has rally gauges or not? It is not an original judge and the dash I have in it appears to be from a Lemans because it has no side vents. The gauge cluster inside has the two gauges with the gen light, brake light and also the oil pressure and temp gauges. I'm curious because I am ordering the oil pressure sending and temp sending units.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You have the Rally Gauge setup.

If it had the standard dash you would have idiot lights for temp and oil. What do you have in the right pod? Clock, Tach or a blank block off?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a tach. Thanks AlkyGTO, I just realized I needed to know for the circuit as well.

Scott


----------

